# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Athlon II X3=Х4

## Sanych

*Превращение Athlon II X3 425 в полноценный Phenom II X4 925 с краткой инструкцией по разблокировке*
Статья с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

На рынке всегда существовали такие комплектующие, которые при определенном подходе к ним предоставляли пользователю гораздо больше производительности, чем он за них заплатил. Такие процессоры или видеокарты, а иногда даже материнские платы представляют собой «обрезки» от топовых продуктов. Бывает такое, что при удачном стечении обстоятельств из бюджетного процессора можно сделать флагманский.

Сотрудниками компьютерного магазина PCShop Group был проведен интересный эксперимент-исследование по разблокировке трехъядерного процессора Athlon II X3 425 и превращение его в самый настоящий четырехъядерный чип Phenom II X4 925.

Как известно, компания AMD для производства своих процессоров использует всего три типа кристаллов: четырёхядерный Deneb из него путем урезания кэша L3 получают Propus и двухядерный Regor. Процессоры Athlon II X3 4ХХ могут быть как на кристалле Deneb (версия для Athlon II X3 4ХХ называется Rana), так и на ядре Propus.

Другими словами, при определенном везении можно получить обрезок от кристалла Deneb (Phenom II). И всегда можно получить физически обрезанный Propus, у которого просто нет кеш-памяти L3. Компания AMD не дает никакой гарантии на работоспособность разблокированного кеша или ядра. Вы покупаете именно ту модель и с теми характеристиками, которые нанесена на коробке или крышке процессора.

В распоряжение PCShop Group оказались процессоры Athlon II X3 425 на самом «правильном» кристалле – Deneb, что позволило разблокировать вместе с ядром и 6 Мб кеш-памяти третьего уровня.

*До*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*После*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Сравнивая характеристики разблокированного Athlon II X3 425 с серийной моделью Phenom II X4 925 можно заметить некоторые отличия:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Конечно, можно придраться к тому, что частота не совпадает. Но тут уж как в народной поговорке про дареного коня. Хотя, к частоте мы еще вернемся и покажем, что можно из модели Athlon II X3 425 получить более производительный процессор даже, чем Phenom II X4 965 BOX Black Edition (3400 МГц). Помимо разблокировки эффективным методом увеличения производительности всегда был разгон. Новоиспеченный Phenom II X4 B25 (Athlon II X3 425) получилось разогнать до стабильной частоты 3600 МГц (разгон 33%.). Таким образом, процессор Athlon II X3 425 стал равным по скорости еще не представленной модели Phenom II X4 975 (3600 МГц).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Напомним, что для разблокировки процессора, как минимум, необходимо иметь материнскую плату на базе южного моста SB710 или SB750. Также для разблокировки можно использовать и некоторые модели материнских плат на системной логике NVIDIA, о чем мы уже сообщали в новости.

В данном случае разблокировка процессора проводилась на материнской плате GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD3P. Все, что нужно было выполнить для превращения процессора, это найдя в BIOS настройку «Advanced Clock Calibration» выставить значение “Auto”. Сохранить настройки BIOS и перезагрузить ПК.
Затем в том же разделе Advanced Clock Calibration нужно найти «EC Firmware Selection» и выбрать опцию «Hybrid».

*Тестирование*

Тестовый стенд:
Кулер - Zalman CNPS 9700 LED + ZM-CS4A
Материнская плата – GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD3P;
Оперативная память - GOODRAM PRO GP900D264L5
Видеокарта - MSI Radeon HD 4890 (R4890 Cyclone);
Накопитель - Samsung HD252HJ;
Блок питания - Seasonic S12D-850.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
-
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Показательно, что прирост производительности от разблокировки процессора Athlon II X3 425 в тесте 3DMark06 составил 25% и практически он равен чипу Phenom II X4 925. Разогнанный и разблокированный Athlon II X3 425 показывает превосходную скорость, которая для обыкновенных пользователей станет доступной лишь после выхода процессора Phenom II X4 975. Также примечательными являются результаты тестов SuperPi 1M, для которого важен объем кеш-памяти. В нем разблокированный и разогнанный Athlon II X3 425 с 6 Мб кеш-памяти третьего уровня вышел за 20 секундный рубеж!

*Напоследок отметим*, что не стоит забыть, что разблокировка – это лотерея. Бывают случаи когда ядро разблоковывается, но стабильно не функционирует. Либо может оказаться, что процессор Athlon II X3 основан на кристалле Propus.

----------


## BiZ111

Раньше разгонял. А теперь - не сторонник разгона. Овчинка выделки не стоит

----------


## Sanych

Так дело в том что это не разгон как принято это обычно делать. Никакого увеличение вольтажа, частот и прочее. Всё уже готово. Только нужно правильное железо. Это простое включение 4 ядра. И ты получаеш 4-х ядерный комп, причём далеко не слабый, по цене 3-х ядрёного.

----------


## vova230

А про другие процессоры что есть подобное?

----------


## Sanych

Про другие не встречал.

----------


## Sanych

Итак. В подтвержение статьи.

С огромной помощью Стича вчера мною был приобретён 3-х ядерный процессор *AMD Athlon II X3 440 3.0GHz* на материнке *Gigabyte GA-MA770-US3 v2.0  (2 PCI, 4 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)* с поддержкой южного моста как и требовалось.

Далее по инструкции сделаны 2 переключения в BIOS. Настройка *Advanced Clock Calibration* переведена в режим *Auto*. Сохраняем, перезагружаемся.После перезагрузки там же в Advanced Clock Calibration появится новая настройка *EC Firmware Selection*. Переводим в режим *Hybrid*
В итоге получилось следующее:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

А-а-а. Так вот оно что  Класс. Поздравляю! Интересно, что производители на этот счёт предприняли?

А какие цены на x3 и x4?

----------


## Sanych

Производители настоятельно попросили убрать в материнках возможность разблокировки ядер. Согласились не все, что радует 

А по ценам там смотря с чем сравнивать. Он и от некоторых Интелов не далеко стоит. И разница может дойти до 250$ примерно в этом случае.

----------


## SDS

А интелы за бренд денег дерут, у меня З-ий комп и все на AMD, и уже убеждался что
ничем не хуже

----------


## BiZ111

А у меня первый AMD, до этого был Intel. Разницы не замечаю, естественно, и работу того или иного принимаю как должное

----------


## VZEBUN

у меня x2 3800+ 260 gtx + 3гб памяти кризис 2 и ему подобные летают на ура . вопрос : нахрена мне выбрасывать деньги на процессор который нужно вставить в мать с последующей заменой оперативы? а да еще и блок питания помощнее ватт на 700 и куллер как в самолете пропеллер . ради чего? не проще ли купить ps 3  тогда?

----------


## Sanych

Вопрос не в тему. Тут цель объяснить как сэкономить деньги при покупке, а не хрена-нахрена. При перекодировке видео тяжелого, например свадьбы или подобного, сразу поймешь нахрена. А если только игры на уме, так что тут объяснять.

----------

